# Nancy Wake



## Sukerkin (Mar 10, 2013)

I came across this report on the BBC of a remembrance ceremony carried out in France for a very notable Australian intelligence agent who so aggravated the Gestapo she was at the top of their Most Wanted list.

All honour to her :bows head:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21735824


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## K-man (Mar 10, 2013)

She was  colourful character.  It causes me to shudder if you can imagine she stood for parliament here. 'Fireworks' may well have been understatement!



> One evening Wake was dining with friends in the reopened British Officers Club in Paris when she got into a blue - not for the first or last time - with an uppity waiter. This waiter thought he had won the confrontation by saying he would much prefer to serve the Germans than the likes of her and her noisy friends.
> She reflected on this for perhaps half a second before leaping to her feet and knocking him senseless with a right hook. As she recounted, as soon as another alarmed waiter rushed to his fallen colleague with a glass of brandy, she grabbed it, drained it in two seconds, said ''Merci'', and walked on out the door. That was Nancy Wake.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seasoned (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

